# Thanks!!



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I sure am glad to see this, and the other new forums. Thanks!!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Enjoy


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

What Hairy said.

woo hoo


----------



## knotsburls (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you for starting this forum. I am looking forward to following all the threads. Also, if I may, I want to pass on an invitation to all to view our line of carbide turning tools at www.knotsburls.com/kiliantools .

Don Thur


----------



## careforapint (Jul 27, 2011)

This is great, thanks for starting this.

To the moderator, will previous "woodturning-specific" threads be moved to this forum or is it a "moving forward" plan?

Thanks again-


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Wood turning is a fun subject!


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

Thanks I will be checking in often.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Another terrific idea!

This will make finding specific information lots easier!

THANKS!


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

These forums are a great step in the right direction. Good info already discussed.


----------

